# 4-gewinnt programmieren



## sra9er (28. Jun 2016)

Hallo,

ein Mitschüler und ich sollen das Spiel 4-gewinnt auf BlueJ oder Eclipse programmieren. Da wir uns in den letzten 2 Schuljahren im Unterricht mit BlueJ beschäftigt haben haben wir auch dort angefangen zu programmieren. Schon nach kurzer Zeit hatten wir große Schwierigkeiten und wir kommen nicht weiter.(sind auch nicht weit, weswegen es sich nicht lohnen würde unsere bisherigen Programmcodes hochzuladen, die man dann ergänzen könnte).
Im Internet existierende Programmcodes sind teilweise sehr fehlerhaft oder extrem kompliziert.
Hat jemand hier vielleicht bereits das Spiel programmiert und könnte seine Lösung hochladen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
sra9er


----------



## JCODA (28. Jun 2016)

Joa hab ich, aber das wäre ja ein bisschen unfair, glaube ich. Aber ich kenne Leute die dir/euch sicher gerne helfen, z.b. auf dem TeamSpeak 188.40.2.152.

Ich mein, falls ihr nur abgeben wollt, würde ich es euch verkaufen, falls ihr lernen wollt, dann besucht uns doch auf dem TS.


----------

